# How do I know if I have EAP?



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

I just got my Model 3, which I ordered with enhanced autopilot. I suspect it was not turned on. I am aware that it needs to calibrate before I can use it, but if I'm reading correctly, I should still see the controls and it would give me a warning or something if I try to enable it with the double tap down thing, right? All I get is regular cruise control. 

We drive very little (10 mile commute) so it may take a while to get to 100 miles, find out it was mistakenly not enabled, then contact support, wait for it to be turned on, and finally start calibrating. Hoping someone can help me confirm whether I just need to wait or should call right away.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, there should be clear signs that it is installed. Call. 

Mine finished calibration half way up the Taconic from Mt. Kisco.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

It can take 50 miles or so. Visit the Autopilot tab of the settings. Without it you'll probably be prompted to order it.


----------



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

BigBri said:


> It can take 50 miles or so. Visit the Autopilot tab of the settings. Without it you'll probably be prompted to order it.


[Edit] Never mind, saw the other reply too. I'll give them a call.

Thanks, but this is the ambiguity I'm trying to resolve. Are you saying that I won't even see the option to order it until I've driven 50 miles? Is there a visible difference between "activated, but waiting for calibration" and "not activated"? I don't see any prompts. This is what my Autopilot settings looks like:


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I only dimly recall what I did upon leaving Mt. Kisco. I probably turned it on in the car menus right away and gave the the Tesla attorneys evidence against me. If you have looked for that but not seen it, it must be you don't have it.

Pretty sure I tried activating it several times too early on the way home, and got the calibration message. The traffic-aware cruise control system came on fairly quickly, and the auto-steer sometime later, about 50 miles. The auto-lane change feature came on later, maybe. The Taconic is twisty, which may have helped (though too twisty for auto-steer, in my opinion).


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

masto said:


> [Edit] Never mind, saw the other reply too. I'll give them a call.
> 
> Thanks, but this is the ambiguity I'm trying to resolve. Are you saying that I won't even see the option to order it until I've driven 50 miles? Is there a visible difference between "activated, but waiting for calibration" and "not activated"? I don't see any prompts. This is what my Autopilot settings looks like:


It looks to me you only have basic autopilot with safety features. If you had Enhanced Autopilot (EAP), which costs the extra $5000, you would see options for Cruise Follow Distance, Autosteer, Navigate on Autopilot, and Summon.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

You can also go to your account at Tesla.com and clearly see whether Enhanced Autopilot is listed as one of the options (under view vehicle details).


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

You need to call or e-mail Tesla and have them turn it on.


----------



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> You can also go to your account at Tesla.com and clearly see whether Enhanced Autopilot is listed as one of the options (under view vehicle details).


No, you see that's the problem. It says Enhanced Autopilot on my account because I paid for it. But it was not configured on my car.

Just to close the loop on this, I did call Tesla and they confirmed both that I ordered it and that it had not been configured. They said it would take up to 72 hours to fix through an OTA update.


----------



## FlyErik (Nov 5, 2018)

Mine also didn't appear to have EAP although I paid for it. They told me it could take a couple hundred miles to calibrate when I called the Tech Support team. But 6 of the 8 cameras were calibrated after I'd driven 50 miles. The next morning the screen told me I had a free 30 day trial of EAP available so I clicked yes. I was assured the trial wouldn't actually end in 30 days so I'll monitor it. This did, however, unlock most features and now after a weekend away, and driving 400 miles, I've used it and am very satisfied with the results! Hang in there - it'll kick in and you'll be thrilled once you get the hang of it.


----------



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

Ironically of course I did get the EAP trial offer this morning. I wish it came yesterday since that was my only opportunity to use it until next weekend. Not a big deal, we had a nice road trip without it and it was a good chance to practice the "before" experience.


----------

